
Children Hurt Women’s Earnings, but Not Men’s - stared
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/05/upshot/even-in-family-friendly-scandinavia-mothers-are-paid-less.html
======
emodendroket
> But policy alone would not be enough to overcome gender inequality. It would
> require changes in behavior — including by men. There is evidence that the
> gap would shrink if fathers acted more the way mothers do after having
> children, by spending more time on parenting and the related
> responsibilities.

Is this really just an individual decision? Men and women don't make their
decisions about child-rearing in a vacuum.

~~~
fruzz
These individual decisions aren't in a vacuum. There are other inputs,
including society's expectations around women doing more labour around raising
a child than men.

~~~
emodendroket
Yes, precisely.

